# Archery Talk's Introduction To Archery VIDEO SERIES



## xswanted

Very cool!

Good work!


----------



## COATED

I must say...you Martin Guys are something else! :thumbs_up Very cool video! AT just gets better and better. My folks are up in Spokane. Next time I'm visiting, I'll head thru Walla Walla on my way up and drop off you guys a case of Sierra Nevada Pale Ale:darkbeer:.......

Now if only you guys could do something about that PUG guy to return his PM's:secret:


----------



## txarcher1

*Perfect*

*I wish I would have had a video like this 
when I was starting out. Great Job!
I like the fact he used 3 different bow 
makers to demonstrate the cam systems.
Keep up the Good Work. Thanks For the Support*.


----------



## RxBowhunter

Great job and great idea! :thumb:


----------



## switchbackjack

thats why i love this web site,thanks i look foward to more vids...thanks...jack


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler

Nice, lots of help for the beginner. I've always considered the Hoyt's cam.5 a hybrid and the "slaved" cam a binary system???


----------



## viperarcher

Very well done!


----------



## lc12

I am guessing and / or hoping that these videos will be placed into a "stickie" or a forum of its own whereas you can gain access to them without searching or stumbling across them!
Great stuff and cannot wait to see more!


----------



## Ricky P

*At*

Great vidio!, AT gets better and better!


----------



## asa1485

Great job. You guys need to make a series out of this and post it as a sticky.:darkbeer:


----------



## txarcher1

*Do This Please*



asa1485 said:


> Great job. You guys need to make a series out of this and post it as a sticky.:darkbeer:


*I couldn't have said it better!*


----------



## RugerRedhawk

Thanks, i bookmarked this to look at later.


----------



## buckchaser86

RxBowhunter said:


> I'm not sure if it's just my machine (?) but I can't hear Shawn talking on this one.


I can hear him just fine. Good stuff AT!


----------



## txarcher1

*Sent Kurt D. a PM*


----------



## proXarchery

awesome info for new archers, keep it going


----------



## turkeygod

Neat!


----------



## EASTON94

Very nice video for anyone wanted to learn to do some things yourself!!! I have been trying to figure out that peep serving thing and that was a perfect explanation!! I'm starting to think that this Nov Rut guy might actually know what he's taking about!!  Seriously though, nice job Shawn!! '94


----------



## blazenarrow

Great job Shawn..


----------



## Fire6

*Great info*

This is some great info. The more of this stuff the better. I'm new to the sport and wanting to learn. The local pro shop doesn't want to teach (he can't bill me if I can do it myself). I would love to learn all I can. Great job


----------



## Ezbite

im going to start tying my peep in like this for sure now, thanks


----------



## ckulow

Awesome Videos. My only suggestion would be to show alternate methods on how to tie in a peep. A peep can have a mind of it's and may not cooperate and may need to be a adjusted. The method shown doesn't allow for adjustment either in rotation or height. A series of sliding knots will allow the user to make the necessary adjustments but still hold the peep in place.

CJK


----------



## The Hood

WOW!!!

Nice


----------



## dustyboots

thanks for the great vids


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Very nice Shawn!! You made that about as simple as it could be for anyone!! 

This should be a great resource!!:thumbs_up


----------



## wido70

just started archery the videos will help out alot


----------



## traditional1970

A 1 video.

Thanks


----------



## JayP

Great videos and I especially love the close up of tying the D loop and serving in the peep.


----------



## panther2307

great idea for the videos,keep it up!


----------



## ArchersCrest

Excellent quality video instruction! Fine job Shawn demystifying basic fundamental aspects. Keep up the great information flow.

:thumbs_up


----------



## Joel C

COATED said:


> Next time I'm visiting, I'll head thru Walla Walla on my way up and drop off you guys a case of Sierra Nevada Pale Ale:darkbeer:.......


Just remember...the only person here at Martin that enjoys beer is Joel C. :darkbeer:


----------



## Big Ragu

*Wow!!!*

Hey Shawn that was one of the best, if not the best tutorials on archery set up, that I have seen any where!! Especially serving the peep, watching how to tie the D loop and serve the peep will help so many people save money, and hopefully be able to help folks fix there gear in the field . 

Great job and great camera work ....very professional. I give it a 10:shade:


----------



## Crazy4Centaurs

Incredibly helpful videos ----- well done AT !!:cheer2:


----------



## knox_nate

Great Vids! Thanks. Cant wait for the next one!


----------



## Hoythunter01

Good Job !!!


----------



## Jonny Boy

The way to measure draw length really helped me out!


----------



## bowhunter0

Good info.


----------



## marius6006

thanks


----------



## marius6006

Very cool!


----------



## fireguy3

Great videos. Very informative.


----------



## MajorF

A great video keep them comeing.


----------



## dugy40

*Bowpress*

Where can I buy a bow press like the one in the video? thanks


----------



## Offroad

Picked up a bow last year at this time and made some 3d shoots,had a lot of fun, just starting back on 3d this year and have a lot of fun but not good scores.
Watched video on grip and draw arm in line with arrow yesterday.
Made 30 shots after watching the videos and more consistent shots than ever, looking forward to some more video training,
Thanks for the help


----------



## clo650

*Excellent!*

Very nice work! I'll be doing my next peep!

Thanks Archery Talk!

Chris


----------



## Angel Archer

ckulow said:


> A peep can have a mind of it's (own) and may not cooperate and may need to be adjusted. The method shown doesn't allow for adjustment either in rotation or height.
> 
> CJK


:idea1: 
My bow shop ties in peeps almost the same, without wrapping around the circle itself. I can adjust the height by threading a shoestring between the serving and the peep, wrapping around the string a couple times and then tugging it in the direction needed. My husband has been shooting for 3 years and never had a peep pop out or move out of place. Some methods let the peep move too easily for bowhunters who may be trekking through thicker stuff. I'm new at archery, but this really seems to work, as I've watched my hubby. 

Hope this helps!!!:bounce::grin:


----------



## cadman59501

Very informative videos. I just picked up my 1st bow last week, it was a RTS model, but I am sure that this information will come in very handy. Thank you AT, I cant wait for more videos.


----------



## LoriG

*Awesome intro video*

Thank you for posting the videos for beginners.
Are there any good videos showing proper shooting technique for beginners (just started shooting the compound 2wks ago) I'd like to see how expert bowhunters stand, hold the bow, draw and then shoot an arrow from a compound bow. I've heard that proper technique is essential if I want to be a decent shot. Right now I'm pretty sure I don't have it. I have a very difficult time consistently getting a tight grouping at 30yd (a good round has a 1ft spread & sometimes I get a crazy shot even though I think I'm doing everything right). I'm shooting 35# from a Parker Side Kick (split finger release) (it's a fairly easy draw). Thanks for your help.


----------



## timms25

thanks a bunch


----------



## HammerBuilt

Nice videos, very informative.


----------



## sailor4ever

Great videos...........Thanks!:thumbs_up


----------



## bsheephunter

Hello


----------



## dhanames

Great Video .. thanks for the reference info


----------



## Kurt D.

We combined all the videos and made them easier to find for the newcomers! Enjoy!


----------



## Rollie83

Great idea!!! Keep it up!!!


----------



## Lukenbow

Is it just me or are the first 2 videos not coming up????? Thanks, Luke


----------



## thwacker

I already PM'd Kurt D and Easton about it...........no reply


----------



## Lukenbow

Same here!!!


----------



## tigerjds

Great set of videos...really learned alot from them!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## Hidden Danger

Thanks AT for the info.


----------



## lawyer

your quick tuning your bow video ,if I follow this procedure do I still need to paper tune or is this a better process???? please email me answer [email protected]


----------



## NOV RUT

Email has been sent.


----------



## turkeyinstinct

quick tune is genius!


----------



## JDetty

Nice work!!


----------



## Schpankme

Smooth.

:wav:


----------



## alks456

Awesome thread, thanks for all input.
Like no more visits to pro shop since now.


----------



## PArcheryhunter

Nice videos


----------



## viperzulu

*video series*

Thanks so much for the video section on your site, these really help me out and when I have an issue, I go back and replay what you've laid out here.
Thanks so much for all you've done for us.
Keep up the good work, and keep the videos coming.


----------



## smart_donkey

Last week I purchased a bow from the classifieds on AT. It's been about 20 years since I shot a bow and it was a recurve. I found these videos to be the best instructional videos so far on the internet (at least ones I could trust wasn't trying to sell me something). I want to thank you for doing them and helping instill confidence in my new hobby (obsession).


----------



## alks456

smart_donkey said:


> Last week I purchased a bow from the classifieds on AT. It's been about 20 years since I shot a bow and it was a recurve. I found these videos to be the best instructional videos so far on the internet (at least ones I could trust wasn't trying to sell me something). I want to thank you for doing them and helping instill confidence in my new hobby (obsession).


Is this so bad you're being cherished and pleased as a customer... what's wrong in buying in a country with
macroeconomy doing it's best to satisfy one's imagination of buying... isn't this a special lump in breast and
light tremor in hands when choosing, sorting, in anticipation of soon purchase... oh, that starts long before 
visiting a shop...you're greeted with a cup of coffee (with some Clophelinum to gut your pockets after... joke), 
a glistening brochure of latest market trends on this very goodie... an intimate handshake with chief sales manager... 
and feeling overwhelmed with excitement when it finally comes into your hands...

Inspired by American Wedding on NG or Discovery channel.


----------



## Team4STA

Awesome ......Thanks AT Great job and very useful


----------



## stickemchatt

Awesome video helped me out alot!


----------



## lawyer

I cannot access video?


----------



## lawyer

can you provide link for bow tuning.When I open this nothing there.


----------



## TonKnightHawker

Thanks for posting these videos they were very helpfull. I'm new to the bow hunting so anything i can learn is greatly appreciated!!! Would love to see more videos that can help beginners like me.


----------



## TonKnightHawker

lawyer said:


> can you provide link for bow tuning.When I open this nothing there.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f25Wr1EULRg&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Rowdy25

Outstanding videos. I like the quick tune tutorial. Like others said before,, wish this was out when I started. Now I can serve my everything.


----------



## hawglarry

I just bought my 1st bow and this is going to make things much easier!


----------



## T3RMNTR

Very well done! Good info - thank you for taking the time to produce and share.
One observation came up while watching the 2nd video, bow setup; I thought "Holy crap, that's impressive- Shawn grew a 3rd hand while tying in the peep!"


----------



## NOV RUT

LMAO!!
I was holding the open loop with my teeth.
We had to do a voice over because you
wouldn't have been able to understand me.
That's a great catch though, your the first
person to bring it up.

LOL!!

Shawn


----------



## joe.esq1

great videos for us the newbies! Thank you much!


----------



## joshb311

Awesome! The videos were very informative for a newbie to archery. It helped to answer some questions and saved me from aggravating the guys at my local archery shop with more questions than I already do at present. Keep up the great work!


----------



## BULLD0G

Great videos, especially the quick tune vid.


----------



## buggybrain

very nice video


----------



## RaymondMillbrae

Good job. 

Thank you.

In Christ: Raymond


----------



## hansom

these were pretty darn helpful to me when i was just getting started


----------



## crashbandit

I really liked these videos, very informative.


----------



## matts8706

Well done


----------



## Big Ragu

I can only imagine how much this will help the masses, most likely "a ton". As usual you did an outstanding job telling it like it is and not getting overly complicated. You have a very good camera presents and I believed every thing yo say.

Great presentations Shawn!!


----------



## sarahhenry1124

I have a few questions. i am just getting into the sport and i have a browning summitII and a darton lightning. are there specific settings for these bows as far as draw length? or is there a universal rule on how to adjust the draw? also what sights and other accessories would you recommend for an novice like myself that is not too pricey?


----------



## Jerem41

Excellent videos. THank you for the time and effort put into the videos


----------



## SchattenMann

fantastic job! thank you very much!

one question : some peeps seems to have some kind of rubber tube material attaching the peep into the string 









whats that for and how to set it up?

thanks


----------



## ladynavyvet

Awesome info, thanks for posting these.


----------



## Wooster5

Great job well worth spending 30 mins watching them


----------



## rsully661

thankyou , great vid guys


----------



## SportsmansRanch

Many thanks for some great information!


----------



## Krash

Very helpful ! This website has been a huge help to me and my wife.


----------



## ivor darcy

Great videos. Are you going to do some more for us target archers? Is the tuning the same for pins as it is for a scope? As a beginner could you possibly explain in your videos the difference between a "hard" cam and a "soft" cam?

Excellent job!


----------



## T3RMNTR

Excellent videos! Great info! Have referred to them frequently.
Thank you!


----------



## holden1966

Great info, will now have to put it into action when it's TARGET TIME.


----------



## ge superhawk

Great videos!


----------



## JT85

your videos really helped me thanks for taking the time to help us new guys


----------



## Kromesoldier

great videos


----------



## Callo21

Good job guys. Really great for anyone.


----------



## Blueshadow

Thanks..these were helpful


----------



## devduttmistry

Very nice videos !!


----------



## Freeman1776

*Cant watch videos*

My flash player seems to not be working since I updated my Firefox. So, I can't see these videos. 

If someone can give me the link to YouTube where these videos are playing also, maybe I can watch them on YouTube. 

Thanks for your help


----------



## Leb_CRX

great videos, thanks for making them and sharing


----------



## Hoyt BH

Nice work, lots of great info.


----------



## hockeyhead019

Is there an equivalent set of vids for recurves somewhere?

Cheers


----------



## NickF509

SchattenMann said:


> fantastic job! thank you very much!
> 
> one question : some peeps seems to have some kind of rubber tube material attaching the peep into the string
> 
> View attachment 1258959
> 
> 
> whats that for and how to set it up?
> 
> thanks


This rubber tubing pulls the peep sight straight at full draw. I've never set one up but the bow i have that has this just had it tied to the bus cable (second cable from string you draw) so it would stretch at full draw and pull the peep straight.


----------



## field14

NickF509 said:


> This rubber tubing pulls the peep sight straight at full draw. I've never set one up but the bow i have that has this just had it tied to the bus cable (second cable from string you draw) so it would stretch at full draw and pull the peep straight.


Those are only OK...BUT...one common mistake being made with them is that WHEN (not an 'if' but a 'when') the rubber tubing breaks, people simply reattach the rubber tubing to the peep and try to continue on shooting.....and wonder why they shoot low. It is because the tubing is so tight, it actually pulls your nocking point upwards, thereby messing with the tune of the bow and you end up shooting way low.
The tubing doesn't need to be tight...just enough stretch to turn the peep site. Remember, the tighter the tubing, the more it will hurt when it lets loose and smacks you in the face....along with knocking the bow's nocking point out of whack.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## mailman

Great info good job!!!!


----------



## Brennen

Thanks for the videos really helped me understand a few thing better


----------



## eskimoohunt

Great bow tuning video


----------



## Saltwaterm

This is a great vid. I'm glad I found this. 

Thanks. 


Zack
Using Tapping To Talk


----------



## joe54

GREAT info easy to see and understand ,good job.


----------



## Lowcountryhuntr

Much thanks, great info


----------



## clovala

very nice info ,any body knowns what kind of arrows should i use for a 80lb bow hunting bufalo in Australia ?


----------



## alks456

There's been an article or video about exactly buffalo hunting, and the author insisted on very heavy arrows from 650 to
1200 grn. Search YouTube for buffalo bowhunting.


----------



## alks456

field14 said:


> Those are only OK...BUT...one common mistake being made with them is that WHEN (not an 'if' but a 'when') the rubber tubing breaks, people simply reattach the rubber tubing to the peep and try to continue on shooting.....and wonder why they shoot low. It is because the tubing is so tight, it actually pulls your nocking point upwards, thereby messing with the tune of the bow and you end up shooting way low.
> The tubing doesn't need to be tight...just enough stretch to turn the peep site. Remember, the tighter the tubing, the more it will hurt when it lets loose and smacks you in the face....along with knocking the bow's nocking point out of whack.
> 
> field14 (Tom D.)


Good points, however one may abandon the tubing by 3 or 4 groove peep sights; me shooting one from Martin.
Very nice thing with proper adjustment.


----------



## Fadly

Hi, I wish to start on archery. Got too few experience with bow. As a starter, should i get a recurve or a compound? I want a compound, but i kinda afraid it's not suited for beginner.


----------



## alks456

Hi,
You guy no be shy for choosin'n compounds, honestly. As a matter of fact, with all the variety of compound bows models available nowdays on the market, one doesn't have the slightest problem of entering the archery and develop shooting skills in most reliable manner.
Ya, go keep yer backbon'es straight for pickinn the right buddy for ya, especially considering the versatility and adjustability of leading
manufacturers products to fit a beginner, and more, the same model may upgrade as you grow as more experienced shooter, to stay as life-time bow.


----------



## alks456

Sometimes I feel like hosting 2 men inside...


----------



## alks456

One of best versatile models in my opinion is Bowtech Assassin:
--- poundage can be dropped significantly
--- fine DL adjustments by draw stop pin
--- good draw cycle with virtually no hump reaching the peak weight
--- speed about 330 fps for all occasions
affordable price, you may search Classifieds forum to get slightly used at good discount.


----------



## jewalker7842

Thank you for the videos! I tied in my first peep and d-loop yesterday thanks to the videos. I appreciate it!


----------



## rovobay

as a new archer, thank you very much. very helpful


----------



## eskimoohunt

Great videos


----------



## Dcutler

Tagged


----------



## Bowtie diamond

Great work! Good video .


----------



## naptime

just want to say thanks for these. 4 years later, they are still the best beginner videos I have come across. I just bought my first bow a few weeks ago, and these have really helped me understand my bow!


----------



## joe schmoe

Thank you for the videos! I'm new to archery and this has answered several questions I had plus helped with the proper terminology!!!


----------



## Superbee1

Could you guys make videos on target and hunting arrow selection? Something that really gets in there and explains shaft selection and tuning that shaft with tip, nock, and vane selections.


----------



## eskimoohunt

Great AT. This is so valuable


----------



## Hawkeye125

As a new guy on the forum, this is a great help to me. I've used bows, but mostly casually. Being here to learn more, this helps a lot! Thank you.


----------



## alks456

Man, there's heck a lot useful stuff over here...the place all crammed with it...so go explorin'n the forums.


----------

